# Buckroe Beach Pier Report 07/18/2015 Blowfish, Spadefish, and Cownose Ray



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Here again with another report. Fished from 900am to 300pm. It was a bad day I would say because the pier was full of bait fish and I'm talking about minnows tearing up my baits. Anyways used different fishbites flavors, frozen squid, and whole fish. Caught two blowfish and a spadefish. Took a picture of a big cownose ray a pier rat caught. He like caught two of those and the other one broke away from his hook. Bluefish are biting hard and heavy along with black sea bass. Fished near the T section.

Caught this blowfish on frozen squid








Caught a juvenile spadefish on fishbites squid and frozen squid combo








Caught this blowfish on fishbites clams








Some guys catch of cownose ray








Fishing On :fishing:


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

So came back today from 1200pm to 500pm and caught a few more fish. It was a really slow day for everyone I was the only one really catching anything. We all saw pods of dolphins come by the pier today. The pier is packed with minnow bait fish mudding the water. Also hooked a big blue crab and a mean one. Perhaps it's time for me to test other waters.

This 14inch roundhead on fishbites shrimp. 








6inch Oystertoad on cut bait








12inch Roundhead on cut bait








4inch Blowfish on fishbites clam








5inch Blowfish on fishbites clam








Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hitting the dull drums of summer time, next stop Fall. When the real fish start moving. Try carolina rigging for flounder in the evening , mornings and night time for Flounder. Bout the time for em. Live mullet on bottom work the pillings.


----------

